# Hardware-Konfigurationsproblem mit WAGO 750-881 und Potentialvervielfältigungsklemme



## dast (18 Februar 2015)

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,

ich habe ein kleines technisches Problem mit meiner WAGO 750-881 Steuerung.

Innerhalb meines Klemmenaufbaus am WAGO 750-881 Controller befinden sich unter anderem 4 Stück Potentialvervielfältigungsklemmen 750-1607 (direkt hintereinander gereiht, etwa in der Mitte des Aufbaus).

Innerhalb des Hardware Configuration des K-Bus im CoDeSys Programm lässt sich leider diese Potentialvervielfältigungsklemme nicht finden.
Mein Verdacht war, dass diese nicht angegeben werden muss, da vielleicht einfach das K-Bus Signal direkt durchgeschleift wird.
Ich habe sie also einfach in meiner Konfiguration weggelassen.

Jedoch erhalte ich dann in der Web-Oberfläche des Controllers folgende Fehlermeldung:

Error code:  10Error argument:  5Error description: missmatch in CoDeSys io configuration

Jemand ne Ahnung was ich da machen kann? Vielleicht müssen die Potentialvervielfältigungsklemmen 750-1607 ja doch angegeben werden, fehlen aber in meinem Target?!


----------



## EvilIce (18 Februar 2015)

Du kannst ja einfach mal mit I/O Check deinen Aufbau scannen und dann in Codesys übernehmen. Dann sollte es ja auf jeden Fall passen.


----------



## dast (21 Februar 2015)

EvilIce schrieb:


> Du kannst ja einfach mal mit I/O Check deinen Aufbau scannen und dann in Codesys übernehmen. Dann sollte es ja auf jeden Fall passen.



Danke, mit dem Scannen mittels I/O-Check und anschließendem Importieren im CoDeSys hats funktioniert .


----------



## EvilIce (23 Februar 2015)

Wo war denn der Unterschied? Musste die Klemme projektiert werden?


----------



## dast (23 Februar 2015)

Nein, die Potentialvervielfältigungsklemme 750-1607 ist (lt. WAGO Support) ein rein passive Klemme und muss NICHT projektiert werden.
Das Problem bei mir war vermutlich eine falsch projektierte serielle Busklemme und durch das Ein- und Ausstecker der verschiedenen Klemmen hab ich irrtümlicherweise das Problem auf die Potentialvervielfältigungsklemme geschoben ... da war ich wohl etwas zu voreilig!


----------

